

Ask HN: good AMI for 1-click github deploy - petervandijck

I'm looking for a good basic community EC2 AMI that has PHP 5.3 and Git installed, so I can set up 1-click deploys. I want to avoid having to do sysadmin stuff on it (install packages and such), I just want an AMI that's ready to go.<p>Related: is there a place where you can search for/find AMI's that's better than the AWS console AMI picker?
======
mdemare
Good question, but this is more a stack exchange question - I don't know which
stack exchange though...

